# Spider Quotes



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

I am looking for some creepy quotes that include something about spiders or spider webs. If anyone knows of any or has any ideas on where I could find some I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

How about Itsy Bitsy Spider? Spoken with the right voice could be very creepy. And add your own lines following the same rhythm.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

How 'bout " 'Welcome to my parlor,' said the spider to the fly." No idea where it's from, but it's all I got


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.arachnology.be/pages/Poems.html

Several possibilities on there...


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

*spider*

8 tiny leggs is all you'll feel, before your skin starts to peal, just one bite is all it takes ,then your body began to shake. heaving back to and fro, your wearyness begins to show, covered by 8 leggid creatures, the pain will distort your features, and as you begin to die... you are watched...... by 1000 eyes!................ give any ideas? hope you like it, off the top of my head


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh what a tangled web we weave.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

keep em comming, i'm in need too. my spidy victim will talk to tot to distract them from a jumping spider. so i need something too. child of the night, that's not too bad!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

heres a whole album called the spiders lullaby. might help .all the songs fit together to form a story. pretty creepy, spiders layin eggs in your neck and such. http://www.darklyrics.com/lyrics/kingdiamond/thespiderslullaby.html#7


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone! You all have such wonderful imaginations. As soon as I narrow it down I'll let you know what I've come up with.


----------

